

Red Hat Developers - anand-s
http://developerblog.redhat.com/red-hat-developers-learn-more-share-more-code-more/

======
Fenster
Shouldn't the first sentence be: "It's hard to overestimate..."?

~~~
maw
Maybe "it isn't not hard to misunderestimate".

------
nailer
Neato. This means you can download RHEL directly for free, rather than CentOS
or another source rebuild.

~~~
tomku
You can download it for free, but the terms and conditions[1] still limit you
to "development purposes only".

[1]: [http://developers.redhat.com/terms-and-
conditions/](http://developers.redhat.com/terms-and-conditions/)

~~~
fragmede
I'm having trouble seeing what this is good for, given those terms. Most
software companies, especially those that sell software provide _some_ kind of
support, which is expressly prohibited by these terms.

While they don't go into detail here, if you buy a software product I created
and I give you support via email, is that considered a "support service"? How
about if you give me money, and I add some generic feature you really need? Is
that considered support? What if you pay me to add custom integration for you?
Redhat is infamous for really dumb/horrible policies but that hasn't stopped
them from becoming a billion dollar company in the process of being "open".

Probably the worst one was, at least at some point, if you didn't renew your
support contact, you were actually obligated to uninstall all their software.

~~~
derekp7
I think the "support service" is referring to supporting the OS itself. This
program gives you access to items that would normally be locked behind a
regular support entitlement. They want to make sure that someone doesn't use
this access to help another company to bypass the need to purchase their own
entitlements for their production servers (by, for example, conveying fixes or
information that is on access.redhat.com).

------
csears
Interesting that Red Hat OpenStack Platform isn't mentioned anywhere on the
Developers site, even in the downloads section under "Cloud Products". I guess
IaaS infrastructure is less relevant to developers than containers and
OpenShift.

~~~
krakensden
I mean- it is! IaaS tooling is really only relevant to people maintaining a
private cloud, which is a shrinking piece of the market.

------
justinclift
Developers! Developers! Developers!

